
Street fighting mathematics (notes) - mjfl
https://ocalog.com/post/23/
======
mjfl
Hi all. I'm the author of this post and creator of ocalog. The site is
basically disabled right now due to Stripe cancelling its support, but it is
designed to be "money for upvotes", in an experiment to see what kind of
content that would result in.

